# Prescott Valley MECA Southwest Audiofest shows starting in June!



## Dave Ritter (Apr 23, 2010)

Southwest Audiofest makes its second annual migation to the cooler cooler climates and gorgeous vistas in Prescott Valley, AZ.

The first of these 4 shows will be held on Saturday, June 11th at Audio Adrenaline, located at 2517 Great Western, Suite P, Prescott Valley, AZ 86314. The other shows are scheduled for the same venue on Saturday, July 9th, and Saturday, August 13th.

Last year, these shows drew people from all over Arizona, as well as from Las Vegas. The weather is typically gorgeous, and the venue is nearly ideal for these events!

I am encouraging everyone who is coming to PV to compete, judge, or check out the event to take advantage of the MECA CP discount at Motel 6 in Prescott Valley. Please book your room(s) online on the MECA website through the Motel 6 landing page, and please use CP546310 for your discount code.

Please call me at (520) 245-2528 for more information. I will post the flier as soon as a needed update has been made. We'll see you there!


----------



## Phreaxer (Oct 8, 2005)

Not leaving me much time to get my stuff done dave... but if I can, I'd definitely be down to head up there.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

Dave, I am planning on making the drive up on June 11.


----------

